# Lets see your winter or snow photos...



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2015)

We've  only had a little flurry of snow here so far this year and we're not expecting a white  Christmas,  we're more likely to get snow in Jan and feb....

So to kick off this winter photo thread... here are some photos from around my village and my local little market town that I took Last Winter......


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2015)

This is the farm , and stables next door...I got a bit arty with snowflakes around the edges..







This is where I live 










The local park and castle grounds from the first photo... 








The village church


----------



## Falcon (Dec 13, 2015)

Nice pics Hollydolly,...but; BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! nthego:


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2015)

sunset shot... 










An old barn...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Nice pics Hollydolly,...but; BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! nthego:




Thanks John...yep even tho' the sky is often very blue...it's verrrry cold :winter1:



Here's me trying to be wrapped up as snug in a bug in a parka..lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)

Great snow pics Holly, thanks for sharing!  You look wonderful too, nice and toasty!


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 13, 2015)

Lovely pics!   Big tree in last pic is unusual.
No snow here yet, but it's coming for sure.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)

Christmas of 2011, my walk in a nearby park, my dog Hans (RIP) in our backyard, some snow pics near where we camp sometimes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)

Driving and our camper.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2015)

oooh stunningly beautiful SB..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks Holly, I like my four seasons! :yes:


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 13, 2015)

Last winter was one of the worst I can remember for snow; we had over 114" of the white stuff last year.  Here are some photos from my street in the aftermath of our huge blizzard in late January and some early Feb. storms.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 13, 2015)

Took these after a surprise September snowfall outside Banff, Alberta.  We were there on vacation.



Mountain goats searching for food.


Along a back road heading towards Spray Lakes.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 13, 2015)

Riding along Rt. 16 heading up towards Mt. Washington during a Spring snowstorm.  Definitely not a fun drive.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)

Love your photos Bob, thanks for posting them!   Here's our house during a winter blizzard.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2015)

Wonderful photos Bob and SB....

Bob my o/h spent 6 months working in Banff a few years ago..on the edge of Lake Louise...


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 13, 2015)

Our Idaho cabin.Our South Dakota home.Me Idaho.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 13, 2015)

SeaBreeze, great shot.  Blizzards are awesome in some respects, just for the fury of nature, but they suck in the aftermath.  I had so much snow on my roof last year I was pulling it down with the roof rake for two months.  At it's worst in February, I think I had a good 4' piled up on one section of my roof.  Hoping this mild weather continues.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> SeaBreeze, great shot.  Blizzards are awesome in some respects, just for the fury of nature, but they suck in the aftermath.  I had so much snow on my roof last year I was pulling it down with the roof rake for two months.  At it's worst in February, I think I had a good 4' piled up on one section of my roof.  Hoping this mild weather continues.



I thought about needing a way to get it off the roof when it was deep Bob, how long of a handle does your roof rake have, if it's a heavy, thick wet snow, are you strong enough to move it with that?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)

Nice photos of the both of you AZJim!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2015)

Gorgeous photos,everyone!


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 13, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I thought about needing a way to get it off the roof when it was deep Bob, how long of a handle does your roof rake have, if it's a heavy, thick wet snow, are you strong enough to move it with that?



The handle is about 16' when all three sections are connected.  Have not tried with heavy wet snow, but they make a better version these days that actually slices through the snow.  Have thought about upgrading to this kind of device.  [video]http://www.minnsnowta.com/roofrazor1.html[/video]  Suffice to say, when the snow was at it's deepest, using the roof rake is a lot of work.  Especially if the snow has been up there for a few days.  It packs down and that makes it harder to cut through.  The other problem is that I have a deck, so when you pull the snow down, it still needs to be cleared off the deck.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 13, 2015)

From my front porch, 2011.  We get a snow like this about once every 5 years on average down here.  It is always a very wet snow that clings to trees and electric lines, causes widespread power outages.  But the sun usually comes out and it's gone in a day or two.  I think the most we've got recently was 8 inches. Freezing rain storms are much worse here.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 13, 2015)

I shot this several years ago in my backyard.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 13, 2015)

From Cape Elizabeth, Maine following a snow storm one evening.  We were spending a weekend at an Inn.  Grabbed my camera and got some shots of the sun setting over the water with new fallen snow.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)

Loooove your Red Cardinal pic Bob, great shot!  I thought the roof rake may be too much, maybe wrench your back with some of the snows we get.  I know I tried to poke down the snow overhang, only to get covered in snow, well, good for a laugh for hubby.


----------



## deesierra (Dec 14, 2015)

Love these pictures SB, looks a lot like my "back yard" in the Sierras................hwy 88, Hope Valley, Mammoth Lakes. Beautiful country.


----------



## deesierra (Dec 15, 2015)

My street and my back yard, winter of 2010-2011. Not wishing for that again any time soon!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 15, 2015)

Eek!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2015)

Noooooo, deesierra , you're welcome to keep _that_ *yikes*....but is that snow wet and  heavy like we get here...or dry powdery snow like they get in Switzerland ?


----------



## deesierra (Dec 16, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Noooooo, deesierra , you're welcome to keep _that_ *yikes*....but is that snow wet and  heavy like we get here...or dry powdery snow like they get in Switzerland ?



That winter season produced mostly powder, with occasional "sierra cement" as we call it here. Ugh, don't like that wet heavy stuff! With potentially record breaking El Nino conditions being predicted for this winter in the west it's hard to say how things will turn out. We've had a couple of decent snow storms so far and it was powder. I got smart this year and hired a big strong high school student (the son of a close friend) to shovel/snow blow and help me out for the season. This old bod just can't do it any more!


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 16, 2015)

Deesierra, don't you just "love" having to shovel off the spa?  I love having one on the deck until I have to shovel it off after every storm, sometimes several times, due to pulling snow off the roof.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2015)

Ice breakup on Oneida Lake where our summer camp is.


----------



## Raven (Dec 16, 2015)

Spectacular photos everyone!

I enjoyed seeing them all.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2015)

Gorgeous pics! I remember seeing pics of last Year's major snowfall near Boston. My Boston Irish buddy was not impressed. Told me that his heating bills went through the roof.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 16, 2015)

Some backyard shots.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2015)

Beautiful Bob. Is that a squirrel? We have grey ones, but not as fat--or with heavy winter coats, of course. Love the birds.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 16, 2015)

'tis indeed a grey squirrel.  I used to have the feeders hanging off my deck, but no more.  Now they're on poles.  The squirrels were a nuisance trying to get at the seed.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2015)

'tis indeed? Are you Irish Bob? I have an Irish friend who uses the same idiom.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 16, 2015)

Not a drop of Irish blood in me, Shalimar.  Think it's all English and going way back, Swedish.


----------



## deesierra (Dec 20, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> Deesierra, don't you just "love" having to shovel off the spa?  I love having one on the deck until I have to shovel it off after every storm, sometimes several times, due to pulling snow off the roof.



Ohhhh yeah.....especially that winter!! I got rid of it last year. It was well used when given to me and I just didn't want to do the maintenance any more. And it jacked up my electric bill by $50 a month. No small change when you're on a Social Security budget


----------



## Linda (Dec 21, 2015)

What breathtaking photos everyone.  I'm glad you shared them.  My winter here in California looks quite different.  I could drive up the mountain an hour or so and get to some snow though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2015)

Bob, I love your backyard photos!  Here's a couple I took on our walk in the park last week, one has a small deer lying in the snow.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 21, 2015)

Gorgeous pics, I will try to post some of winters past. The prediction for Christmas Day? 70 degrees.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2015)

Oooh I can see the small deer SB.... Fab photos.. thanks for showing them..


----------



## Pam (Dec 21, 2015)

Lovely photos, everyone!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for some snow this winter, it's not often that we do in my little corner of north west England and even then it only usually settles for about a day.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 22, 2015)

Very nice SeaBreeze.  I love walking in snow in the woods.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2016)

No snow yet..well not much worth showing, it's been a very wet Winter this year so far, and I usually get some really nice sunny photos in winter ..but on the very few days we've had sun, I've been working so not had the opportunity nor the time...especially as our winter days are so short and it's dark at 4pm..

However last Thursday was my day off, and for the first time this winter the sun shone albeit for only a few hours...so here's a few photos of my neighbourhood and surroundings....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2016)

This one made me laugh...the tiny  ancient long barn in the village high street has just had a new that put on the roof, but it's not been tied or trimmed yet...and it looks for all the world like a great big Coir Doormat has been dropped on it from the skies...:excited::laugh:


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2016)

My neighbours  house at the end of the lane..looking pretty against the blue skies


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 31, 2016)

A Wren in my garden, waiting for me to put out some bird seed and meal worms.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2016)

Lovely, capt. I don't recognise the species of the little bird?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2016)

Great photo Capt., sweet little birdie! :love_heart:


----------



## Pam (Jan 31, 2016)

Beautiful photo, Capt. I love wrens.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 31, 2016)

Shalimar, The Wren (_Troglodytes troglodytes_) is one of Britains smallest birds. They are fairly common in British gardens - living inconspicuously in hedges.  For the past few years I've had a pair of Wrens, and Robins  living in my garden.


----------



## Bobw235 (Feb 5, 2016)

Today's storm, after the snow.  Took these just before 5:00 and the sun had come out in the western sky, giving some night light.


----------



## Bobw235 (Feb 5, 2016)

A few minutes later and the sky had changed.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 5, 2016)

Lovely shots everyone, Bob I love the pink sky on your snow pics.  Beautiful snow on branches too.  Thanks.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2016)

Great shots everyone! Thank you capt. for the information about the wren.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2016)

Bob, awesome pics!  The later ones when the sky changed look really special!


----------



## Bobw235 (Feb 5, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Lovely shots everyone, Bob I love the pink sky on your snow pics.  Beautiful snow on branches too.  Thanks.



Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Bobw235 (Feb 5, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Bob, awesome pics!  The later ones when the sky changed look really special!


Thanks SeaBreeze.  I was really happy with them.  Appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 5, 2016)

Beautiful photos Bob. I remember the cog railway going up Mt. Washington. Vacationed there with my family in the 50's. Took the ride many times. A few years later went out with a guy who was a tour guide on the railway. Fond memories.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 5, 2016)

Beautiful Holly, such a blue sky. Your home is lovely. You must have such bright rooms with all that natural sunlight streaming in.


----------

